# Anyone know of any furcons/furmeets in ohio?



## ShyCrestedGirl (Aug 22, 2011)

Im an ohio fur and im all alone >.<


----------



## airraiser (Aug 26, 2011)

New con coming in 2012 to Columbus Ohio
http://furlaxation.org/


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Aug 28, 2011)

Yay thank you


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 29, 2011)

Wikifur.com has a list of conventions in all corners of the world. I'd suggest starting there. As far as being 'all alone', I can point you toward IFPL (Internet Furry Proximity Locator [ifpl.cattech.org]) or Pounced.org. I'd be more careful around Pounced though, since it's primarily used for furs looking for one-time sex hookups.

If none of those seem to work, Google search for furmeets in any large city near you, or state-wide furry internet groups. You're bound to come across some local furs this way. It worked for me when I needed to search for Iowa furries :3  and now I've discovered a group that's working on starting a convention here in Iowa since the nearest one is all the way in Chicago.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Arlo (Aug 30, 2011)

There's the OHfurs page on FA, which in their profile has links to several other OH furry FA pages (different regions of the state and such) and all should post about furmeets and events.

The only OH furcon that I know about is Morphicon but I've never been.  For a good, nearby con try IndyFurCon next year in Indianapolis.  Great con and great way to get to know other furs!


----------



## Varro (Sep 27, 2011)

*waves* also from Ohio! Don't forget Anthrocon is not to far from Ohio. Takes me about 2-3 hours to get to Pittsburgh from Columbus! 

Btw thx i will defiantly be going to Furlaxation!


----------



## vaportop (Oct 2, 2011)

Interesting.article


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Oct 7, 2011)

-waves- yay for ohio furs! Im going to anthrocon 2012 and maybe furlaxation


----------



## Iris_Faolan (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah, I know what you mean. I'm also alone in Ohio.... you by the lake or the river (ooor in the middle?)


----------



## Mem (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll be suiting at the midohio Comic Con tomorrow, I'd love to meet you guys! I'm here in Columbus ohio, also feel alone. I know theres other furs here but I'm having trouble finding them! feel free to message me or say hey to  me tomorrow at the con if any of you guys are gonna be there. I'll be in a purple and white partial fox suit.


----------



## Bonzue (May 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm brand new to the forum even tho I've been on the main FA site for a while now.
I've lived in Western Columbus for over 4 years, and yet have no friends in the area.
I'm currently unable to drive due to a lack of a car, and a license (due to family members being too busy or lazy to teach me).
So far haven't gone to any conventions, or even concerts, and due to being stuck in lower-class all my life, am currently fursuit-less.
I'm desperate to have other furries to hang out with, so I'll be able to get out of this depression.


----------



## Trugen (May 28, 2012)

I know how you guys feel. I have yet to meet another furry. (unfortunately can't make it to any cons this year). I just know of anthrocon.


----------



## obliviousally (Jun 1, 2012)

Aside from the aforementioned Ohio communities for furries, there's the NEO Furs forum, Facebook group, and mailing list for people in, obviously, the NEO area. I'm in Kent myself, though I'm from Warren and there are quite a few fandom folks around.


----------



## wolgon (May 4, 2021)

i wish i was older so my parents could stop being so dumb lol im also in cambridge


----------



## Bababooey (May 5, 2021)

Oh god! The thread! It's been necroed! 
Run for your lives!


----------

